# I love this photo !!!



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This was posted on anither forum. I just keep looking at it all the time.

Its a room full of master cases of .......


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

:r awesome! where is this place?!?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Baric said:


> :r awesome! where is this place?!?


My basement ! :r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

SPLOOOOGE!!!! Crap. Someone pass me a towel :dr :dr


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

looks similar to a photo i think i saw on pokers old webpage.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It was on another forum. 

It is an amazing site.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Simply wonderful.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I would like to have a forklift and a 20 minute shopping spree in that place. :dr


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

That is unbelievable. I don't even need a forklift. I'd be happier than a pig in schit if I could just walk out with one box


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Millions of dollars sitting in that room.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW! I gettin woody.:dr :dr :dr


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought that was DaKlugs spare room for a minute before he unpacked them and put them in his wall unit.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

I took that photo of "our friends" warehouse 2 years ago. That was just one little section of one of THREE climate controlled warehouses. I think SLR may have taken a few photos as well.

heres what the inside of a master case looks like:

And another part of this warehouse:

more pix from this trip can be found here: ) I just topped the thread)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=539610#post539610


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Baric said:


> :r awesome! where is this place?!?


It's heaven, my friend.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> My basement ! :r


Round trip flight to Boston - $300
Renting a car for the weekend - $150
Herfing with a Brother in his basement - PRICELESS!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thats what I call a Beautiful sight, I think I'm going to cry
Would someone hand me a tissue?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> My basement ! :r


If your basement looks like that and you are not hosting a herf...well, that is a demerit!


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

WOW!!!!! :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Round trip flight to Boston - $300
> Renting a car for the weekend - $150
> Herfing with a Brother in his basement - PRICELESS!!!!
> 
> Ron


Correction - Flights on Southwest $60.00 each way. When are you coming !!

Then we can have that priceless herf !!!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

what a place to play hide and seek!


----------



## eazye666 (Aug 13, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> This was posted on anither forum. I just keep looking at it all the time.
> 
> Its a room full of master cases of .......


When I die please let it be in there but wait I gotta have a couple of Hugh Heff's playmates with me to I want to put a big dent in there also. Sample @ least 1 of each box in each case... "HEAVEN" still dreaming EAZYE666..


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

man that is a lot of habanos...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG!! Look at all those petit robusto's! That will be my everyday smoke one of these days.


----------

